# Galleon Resort Best Building?



## brg (Oct 7, 2015)

Have an exchange for 10/17 check-in. Have not contacted the resort yet.  Was wondering if anyone knows if they pre-assign the exact unit ahead of time.  Also are there better floors and buildings to stay in.  Also any questions I should ask the resort before getting there?

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## clairebear (Oct 7, 2015)

The best units are in C building facing the Gulf and then D which faces the marina.  I can't comment on your other questions because we go every year.  ie, We've not traded in.


----------



## riverdees05 (Oct 7, 2015)

On our SFX exchange, we got the room and building that was on the exchange reservation.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 7, 2015)

they didn't pay any attention to our requests.


----------



## brg (Oct 7, 2015)

I guess I will call and see what they say.  I have an RCI exchange and does not have any indication of the actual unit number.


----------



## brg (Oct 7, 2015)

Called the resort.  Said they have no record of my rci reservation.  Guess I will call RCI to see why.  Leaving next week and they have no record


----------



## clairebear (Oct 8, 2015)

BRG, I have a map depicting the layout of the units that I would be happy to email to you.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 8, 2015)

We called ahead last year at 10 days out and asked for the highest floor possible overlooking either the Gulf or the Marina. They were very accommodating and we had a 4th floor 2 bedroom/2 bath unit overlooking the marina. It may also depend upon what type of unit you have. The pool can get pretty loud so try to avoid a unit overlooking it.

Suzanne


----------



## BevL (Oct 9, 2015)

Only stayed there once.  Called ahead and when we got there we had a lovely view of the back of the equipment shed for the pool.

Thankfully not the type of place where a view is make or break.  Always nice but you're not in your unit that much in Key West, frankly.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 10, 2015)

BevL said:


> Only stayed there once.  Called ahead and when we got there we had a lovely view of the back of the equipment shed for the pool.
> 
> Thankfully not the type of place where a view is make or break.  Always nice but you're not in your unit that much in Key West, frankly.


Bev I think we got that same unit


----------

